# 2005 VW Beetle Stereo issues. . . . HELP



## DeezCustoms (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys. You've always helped me out in the past, so hopefully we can get this issue figured out as well!
Have an 05 Diesel Bug, with the factory Monsoon radio. Family friends car, I'm helping them out. Radio works, reception is fine, but VOLUME IS CRAZY. It's either too quiet you can't hear anything, and you turn it up to 11, and then it's so loud your brain explodes. Anyone ever hear of an issue like this?
Know how to possibly solve the problem without dropping the 340 bucks VW wants me to spend on a new stereo? Can't go aftermarket on it, so we must stay stock. Let me know your thoughts, thanks in advance!!!!!
Mark D


----------

